# Citzen Ny2300-09b Movement Questions



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

just bought this lovely citizen:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19239

white faced citizen auto, I've tried a seach and google, but to no avail!

i've got a few questions, can anyone answer them or provide a link to the spec?

what's the movement?

how long to run down?

how many "winds" to keep it running for say a week?

expected accuracy?

it's now number three in my collection, alongside a BMand a promaster analogue.

thanks ian


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

fast but dim said:


> just bought this lovely citizen:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=19239
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I think this watch will have one of the Miyota 8200 series of movements. A fully wound watch should run for just over 40 hours I think (this seems to be the norm for most auto movements - ETA2824/7s26 etc) but I've no idea how many winds it would take to keep it runnning for a week. Accuracy should be good - certainly on a par with a run in 7s26 - but I wouldn't expect a chronometer accuracy, these are pretty basic movements built more for long term reliability than dead accurate timekeeping. They are good movements, I have a vintage Citizen 150m diver that uses the same (or a similar) movement - I've had it for a few years now, I've never had it serviced & it still keeps excellent time.

Enjoy the watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had a dark blue dialled version and it definitely had the Miyota 8200, I swapped it for something as I thought it was a little small. I wish I hadn't as my tastes have changed and it would be the perfect size now.









They are a tough underrated watch, every bit as good as 7s26 Seiko's.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It is a Citizen Miyota 8200 ( actually 8205 - the day/date version). I know the watch well as I sold it to Ricster! The movement series is marked on the dial, just below the 6 index.

Details on the Miyota here:

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download (including downloadable specs and instructions)

It ran about +15 a day for me as I recall. A great watch.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks for the replies! markf: i know what you mean about the size: its a lot daintier than my monster and will take some getting used to!


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

All the Citizen watches i have had have been extremely accurate, including the 3 82xx's i've had which were all accurate to +5s/day give or take. Compared to the 7S26 based watches, all of which have run +10-15s/day, they seem a world apart.

Maybe i have been lucky, but i am certainly impressed with all the Citizens i have owned.

Regs

Rusty


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

i've got it on a timefactors brown leather at the moment, its a nice light watch, and is gaining slightly, one more question: can i stop the second hand in the same way as on my monster? (hacking- is that right?)

I've tried, but to no avail!


----------

